

Uber offers free rides after backlash over surge pricing during Sydney siege - kjjw
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/dec/15/uber-offers-free-rides-after-backlash-over-surge-pricing-during-sydney-siege

======
davidgerard
See, it takes top disruptive minds like Uber to see a hostage siege and think
"w00t, price-gouging opportunity!" A role model for us all.[citation needed]

Source article: [http://mashable.com/2014/12/14/uber-sydney-surge-
pricing/](http://mashable.com/2014/12/14/uber-sydney-surge-pricing/)

